# AC 8020C7 error Code



## emarion (11 mo ago)

Hi, I took my 2017 640i to the dealership complaining of AC blowing hot air and they told me I had a code 8020C7. They told me it was a bad AC compressor and the new one would cost $1400. They told me I needed to pay for the part in advance so I did so and by left the dealership. Well once I got home and looked at the invoice, my gut told me to check on pricing for a new compressor… I found the part number and googled it and found that FCP euro has the part number that they had on their invoice for $501 ($900 cheaper). I wrote the dealership an email making them aware that I found the compressor for $900 cheaper than what they quoted me and demanded an explanation. I understand that they may not be obligated to explain so requested to cancel my order and a refund for the compressor. Is this normal to up charge that much? Am I doing the right thing by canceling? Thanks in advance


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW DTC hex 8020C7 is a failure - open or short - in the compressor clutch control circuit with many more parts than merely the clutch.


----------



## emarion (11 mo ago)

Understood…I guess my mail concern is whether I’m being over charged for the compressor?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

emarion said:


> Understood…I guess my mail concern is whether I’m being over charged for the compressor?


Why are you shotgunning parts, buying a compressor from someone that has recommended it AND has a compressor for sale? Clearly you don’t trust them.


----------



## mattmar1 (Dec 20, 2014)

if the compressor is indeed bad, and FCP has the same part (they do provide a lifetime warranty on all their parts), taking it to a decent indy shop will allow you to save some $.


----------



## emarion (11 mo ago)

mattmar1 said:


> if the compressor is indeed bad, and FCP has the same part (they do provide a lifetime warranty on all their parts), taking it to a decent indy shop will allow you to save some $.


My thoughts exactly, I just wanted to hear someone else’s opinion. Thank you sir!


----------



## rorz12 (4 mo ago)

emarion said:


> Hi, I took my 2017 640i to the dealership complaining of AC blowing hot air and they told me I had a code 8020C7. They told me it was a bad AC compressor and the new one would cost $1400. They told me I needed to pay for the part in advance so I did so and by left the dealership. Well once I got home and looked at the invoice, my gut told me to check on pricing for a new compressor… I found the part number and googled it and found that FCP euro has the part number that they had on their invoice for $501 ($900 cheaper). I wrote the dealership an email making them aware that I found the compressor for $900 cheaper than what they quoted me and demanded an explanation. I understand that they may not be obligated to explain so requested to cancel my order and a refund for the compressor. Is this normal to up charge that much? Am I doing the right thing by canceling? Thanks in advance


Hi. I know this is a pretty old thread but did you need a compressor replacement in the end?

My 2013 650i GC started throwing the same code now and it won't go away. It used to be intermittent and would go away after I clear the code, but now it just comes back.

Over the last few months I've had times where I start the car and I don't get cold air, just fan air. But it would usually go away after the car goes to sleep and I start it up again. But now the problem is permanent and no matter what I do I don't get cold air.

I've read up online and watched few troubleshooting videos and some say that you just need to replace the magnetic clutch on the compressor and not necessarily the whole compressor, which you can find used on eBay etc.


----------

